# tap sizes



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

what is the tap size for 1 1/2 IP. Galvi nipples corroded left remnants in the threads of a brass fitting inside the wall. The house has copper drains which is pretty cool. I didn't have the heart to cut out the brass fitting and replace with abs. Out of curiosity what would be the tap size on a two inch? Thanks for your help.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> what is the tap size for 1 1/2 IP. Galvi nipples corroded left remnants in the threads of a brass fitting inside the wall. The house has copper drains which is pretty cool. I didn't have the heart to cut out the brass fitting and replace with abs. Out of curiosity what would be the tap size on a two inch? Thanks for your help.


 
1 1/2" NPT. and 2" NPT

Is this a trick question?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Serriously? :confused1:


Like Rick said 1 1/2" pipe has 1 1/2" pipe threads, 2" pipe has 2" pipe threads. 1 1/2" NPT and 2" NPT.





Paul


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Ther is no such thing as a stupid question....or is there? :whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe he heard that the drill size is different than the tap size, but didn't realize he didn't need to tap those threads, just chase them.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Maybe he heard that the drill size is different than the tap size, but didn't realize he didn't need to tap those threads, *just chase them*.


It's possible he'll never be able to catch them............


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mssp said:


> Ther is no such thing as a stupid question....or is there? :whistling2:


It's not a stupid question.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

my guess is this is something he's never dealt with. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Always remember,you could always go up in size but never reduce the size of pipe when it come to drainage


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

slickrick said:


> 1 1/2" NPT. and 2" NPT
> 
> Is this a trick question?


I understand that but when looking them up online the sizes look like this 
1 1/4"-11 1/2 NPT . I my gues is that the tapered end is 1 1/4" and the other is 1 1/2. using a tapered tap like that would not work because it would bottom out without cutting the threads.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> I understand that but when looking them up online the sizes look like this
> 1 1/4"-11 1/2 NPT . I my gues is that the tapered end is 1 1/4" and the other is 1 1/2. using a tapered tap like that would not work because it would bottom out without cutting the threads.


Post a link.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I guess a better question would be what would you use in this situation


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

slickrick said:


> Post a link.


http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/vi...ipe+Taps+and+Dies:799,623,801,798,800,803,613


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> I guess a better question would be what would you use in this situation


I would remove the remains of the old pipe buy various means and chase the threads to clean them up.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

where would be a good place to buy a chaser?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/vi...ipe+Taps+and+Dies:799,623,801,798,800,803,613


You are looking one row to far to the right. It is showing the thread size and number of threads.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> where would be a good place to buy a chaser?


Pawn shop


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/vi...ipe+Taps+and+Dies:799,623,801,798,800,803,613


 
What they have are 1 1/2" NPT, 11 1/2 . It's a bit confusing looking at their lists but the first part is the diameter of the threads they will cut and the second part is the number of threads per inch. 






Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> where would be a good place to buy a chaser?


I believe I've bought all mine off of Ebay. I've been able to pick up 1/2", 3/4", 1", 1 1/2" and 2" for probably less than $75.






Paul


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Thank for all the input I appreciate it.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> Thank for all the input I appreciate it.


From the old man in his apprenticeship days. Probably a lot of young'ons don't realize this, but we used to cut threads with a 65R Ridgid. This was an adjustable die that cut 1" through 2" pipe threads. The reason being those 4 threads each have 11-1/2 threads per inch. The only thing the die had to do was to be able to change the die diameter and the follower diameter. This follower diameter also allowed you to cut cockeyed threads, useble in the day to gain pitch on piping where necessary.
There is still a 65R in the shop, bet I haven't used it in 35-40 years.
Anybody want to see a photo? Let me know I'll post it on the zone.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That's cool Mr. Bill 

We pulled a pallet off the rack with threading equipment to run some gas last week. Had to explain to one of my guys what the 65R was. Happened to have two of them on that rack.

We were just running some 1/2 & 3/4 but seeing the ole "big head" sure brought back some memories.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> From the old man in his apprenticeship days. Probably a lot of young'ons don't realize this, but we used to cut threads with a 65R Ridgid. This was an adjustable die that cut 1" through 2" pipe threads. The reason being those 4 threads each have 11-1/2 threads per inch. The only thing the die had to do was to be able to change the die diameter and the follower diameter. This follower diameter also allowed you to cut cockeyed threads, useble in the day to gain pitch on piping where necessary.
> There is still a 65R in the shop, bet I haven't used it in 35-40 years.
> Anybody want to see a photo? Let me know I'll post it on the zone.


yes i would like to see a pic of this, and can you explain how to cut the threads at an angle ?
i always heard of that being done, but i have no idea on how to do it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

We had a 65R in the old shop for the 8 years I worked there and I never saw it do any work. I'm sure nobody knew what the hell it was except for me and my boss. 






Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Got one and still use it.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> I understand that but when looking them up online the sizes look like this
> 1 1/4"-11 1/2 NPT . I my gues is that the tapered end is 1 1/4" and the other is 1 1/2. using a tapered tap like that would not work because it would bottom out without cutting the threads.


Of for god's sake.....if someone has not already jumped on this:
you are reading that wrong: it is not 1 1/4"-1½" it is 1 1/4" X 11½ threads per inch. Sheesh!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> yes i would like to see a pic of this, and can you explain how to cut the threads at an angle ?
> i always heard of that being done, but i have no idea on how to do it.


Bayside here are a couple of photos of the 65R

I set it up t0 cut a cockeyed 1" thread, on photo 3 you will see the follower [back end] is not set on 1 but is set between 1 & 1-1/4. Set that way the thread will be cut on an angle. [cockeyed]

Now that we are on old threads anybody want to venture a guess on how to make a long sleeve union {hint} you had to cut a long thread, very long.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gramps sure was mad when I readjusted to thread some 1" and never reset the back side. Was working on my third cut when he caught me. Thought he was gonna blow a gasket.

You'd thought that pipe was made of gold. Oh well. Every now and then a young man needs to be put in his place...thanks Gramps.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You can get the tap from any supply house, be prepared to open the wallet. I have 1/8 through 2"

Bill, I have 7 Ridgid 65R's in the shop. Use them all the time. Can still get dies from Ridgid. These are great threaders for 1" - 2" pipe if you can't afford a power threader. Thanks to many hours with a 65R I have triceps like you would not believe :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*Old school ways*

Morning, run the tap thru it! Dont b scared! If u can use your midjet hacksaw cut whats left a the nipple & use a scrath awl or a thin scewdriver thn run the die thru it! Good luck ! Hope this helped


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bigdawginc said:


> Morning, run the tap thru it! Dont b scared! If u can use your midjet hacksaw cut whats left a the nipple & use a scrath awl or a thin scewdriver thn run the die thru it! Good luck ! Hope this helped


Give the tap a try. Like Gramps always said, *"Fix it or tear it up 'cause it sure as heck ain't gonna work like it is right now."* :thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Like Gramps always said, *"Fix it or tear it up 'cause it sure as heck ain't gonna work like it is right now."* :thumbsup:


 
It's amazing how many guys I've seen just stare at a problem, scared to make it worse. It's broken now, it has to get fixed. You don't want to jump in like a maniac but you have to do something. 






Paul


----------



## braindead (May 29, 2010)

>>>Set that way the thread will be cut on an angle. [cockeyed]<<<

We called them drunks! :drink::drink:
They don't work on the newer 65R's because of the stops in the adjustment collar.:no:


----------

